# Never Have I Ever...Made This.



## Kathleen (Jan 2, 2021)

With the new year being here, I sometimes think of things that I've wanted to do and didn't in the past year.  Some of these things are foods that I want to try or dishes that I want to make.  

Something I have always wanted to prepare, make, or use in a recipe is geoduck.  I love have yet to encounter seafood that I have not liked in "something" even if the particular dish isn't for me.  

Geoduck looks odd and does seem a bit intimidating to me.  Plus, it is found on the "other" coast (Pacific.)  Still....I want to try making it.  If given the opportunity, I want to try it prepared simply like as sashimi.  I would also like to use whatever is left over in a dish like the Sesame noodle dish that Kayelle got me hook on!  I think it would be good if all reports are true!

What is something you have found intriguing that you would like to try to make if given the opportunity?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 2, 2021)

First thing that comes to mind is ...  Stuffed Squid 
It is available to me but have yet to find a recipe or video that gives me the confidence to try it.   Too intimidated by the thought of wasted of good money if it ends up overcooked and rubbery on a delicate dish.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 2, 2021)

Speaking of squid... there once was a little italian restaurant up here that did a calamari steak in a white wine, lemon butter sauce with garlic and shallots. It was strikingly similar to one of my all time (and greatly missed) favs... Abalone!

I would love to make this but have not found a source for the steaks. )c:

As for first time proteins without a trusted recipe, like the first time I caught and cooked abalone, I tried first with just one slice in a mini-recipe. It turned out overcooked, but I had it just right the second time.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2021)

I watched Jacques Pepin prepare a cassoulet on TV once. It looked super delicious with duck and sausage and beans, etc. I have his recipe. It's a long preparation with many ingredients. Maybe one day...

I am intrigued by Paul Prudhomme's Turducken. It's another dish I've wanted to make for a long time. I have the recipe and a step-by-step photo tutorial. I'm deterred by the fact that no one but me is interested in eating it. That would be a lot of food and effort for a photo shoot. Maybe one day...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 2, 2021)

*Never Have I Ever ... Made,*

a whole lot of wonderful dished that would just be far too much food for me to even gift with the neighbors!
There are many, many foods that DH will not eat, but I would love to have ...


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2021)

I have been wanting to make rugbrød. That's a heavy, Danish, 100% rye bread. But, I have been deterred by the amount of kneading with a very heavy dough. I recently watched a Bake with Jack video where he says that rye flour doesn't need kneading. It doesn't have any gluten to speak of, so it won't develop structure by kneading. Leave the dough in the fridge to properly hydrate and develop any gluten there is. I'm eager to give this a try. I have organic rye flour on my shopping list. The store I usually order groceries from carries it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 2, 2021)

I've often looked at danish and other breads but I've never seen one with 100%  rye.  They say although rye flour does have gluten in it not enough to bind bread, so there is always a small amount of regular flour in there.

taxy here is where a dough hook on a hefty mixer would come in handy and even that danish dough hook! LOL  now you have a good excuse to get one!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2021)

Pâte a choux - I want to make ALL the cream puffs and fill them with ALL the delicious fillings like créme pâtisserie, lemon curd and chocolate mousse [emoji39]

And sausage! DH gave me a sausage grinder/stuffer for Christmas a couple of years ago. I've made it a few times, but I would really like to make more.

I received a Mayan cookbook for Christmas, so I intend to get to know that cuisine.

Happy Culinary New Year! [emoji1635]


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> I watched Jacques Pepin prepare a cassoulet on TV once. It looked super delicious with duck and sausage and beans, etc. I have his recipe. It's a long preparation with many ingredients. Maybe one day...
> 
> I am intrigued by Paul Prudhomme's Turducken. It's another dish I've wanted to make for a long time. I have the recipe and a step-by-step photo tutorial. I'm deterred by the fact that no one but me is interested in eating it. That would be a lot of food and effort for a photo shoot. Maybe one day...



Chef John has a recipe for that, too. I would like to make it next year when hopefully we can invite some neighbors to share it with us.

Duck confit and sausage and beans? Who isn't enticed by that?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 2, 2021)

Lobstah! With drawn buttah! I've never cooked it. And geoduck fascinates me too, I've never had it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 2, 2021)

Would love to try my hand at making puff pastry from scratch.. Don't have either the refrigerator space, or the counter top space to fold and roll it.  It has always intrigued me though.

My most time consuming dish to make was Peking Duck, with all of the fixins.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> I've often looked at danish and other breads but I've never seen one with 100%  rye.  They say although rye flour does have gluten in it not enough to bind bread, so there is always a small amount of regular flour in there.
> 
> taxy here is where a dough hook on a hefty mixer would come in handy and even that danish dough hook! LOL  now you have a good excuse to get one!



I was thinking the Danes might have invented that dough hook for their rye bread. But, really, the stuff at the Danish grocery stores and bakeries is 100% rye flour. Often there are whole grains of rye in it. More modern, sometimes there are sunflower and / or pumpkin seeds in it. Some of the recipes for making it at home include a bit of wheat flour. Check out this video. "Bake with Jack" is giving tips for bread making during the pandemic, when the usual flours might be in short supply.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwdVQKpGgp4


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 3, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I have been wanting to make rugbrød. That's a heavy, Danish, 100% rye bread. But, I have been deterred by the amount of kneading with a very heavy dough. I recently watched a Bake with Jack video where he says that rye flour doesn't need kneading. It doesn't have any gluten to speak of, so it won't develop structure by kneading. Leave the dough in the fridge to properly hydrate and develop any gluten there is. I'm eager to give this a try. I have organic rye flour on my shopping list. The store I usually order groceries from carries it.



100% rye bread isn't difficult to make, but it will be dense and heavy, but then, it looks like you expect that.  And, while they used to tell us that rye breads required much more kneading, I remember _Peter Reinhart_, in one of his books, began recommending a relatively short knead - 5 or 6 minutes - when making rye, and said that when it was kneaded much longer it gets very sticky, due to the pentosan gums in rye flour.  I have made a few 100% ryes, which rose very little; one I remember had rye in 4 forms -  whole rye flour, rye meal, cracked rye, and whole rye berries!  Those Germans love their rye!  Most bread that I make is rye, but  with some wheat, to get the rise.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 3, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> I watched Jacques Pepin prepare a cassoulet on TV once. It looked super delicious with duck and sausage and beans, etc. I have his recipe. It's a long preparation with many ingredients. Maybe one day...
> ...



Not often, but I've made Julia's cassoulet 3 or 4 times.  It is a lot of work.  Confiting the duck and cooking all the meats before you can begin the cassoulet makes it very time consuming.  And, it is also very very rich.  A small portion is more then plenty.  I would imagine that Jacques Pepin's would be similar.

I want to learn to make tamales.  When I lived I Tucson we always could get great tamales, but in Florida I never find them.  I understand that they are very time consuming.  If Nyone has a great recipe, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 3, 2021)

Silversage said:


> Not often, but I've made Julia's cassoulet 3 or 4 times.  It is a lot of work.  Confiting the duck and cooking all the meats before you can begin the cassoulet makes it very time consuming.  And, it is also very very rich.  A small portion is more then plenty.  I would imagine that Jacques Pepin's would be similar.
> 
> I want to learn to make tamales.  When I lived I Tucson we always could get great tamales, but in Florida I never find them.  I understand that they are very time consuming.  If Nyone has a great recipe, I'd love to hear it.



I really like ATK's video on making tamales, though I use pork rather than chicken.  Hrere's the link - https://www.google.com/search?q=youtube+America%27s+Test+Kitchen+making+tamaoles&rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS893US893&oq=youtube+America%27s+Test+Kitchen+making+tamaoles&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i64.55894j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=_Q4TyX9DOB9u1tAbrpZZ411

Tip:  If you can't find corn husks, you can save and dry them from freshcorn.  You can also make them in parchment paper many times.  There is no difference in flavor, or texture.  Enjoy making them.  Shredded beef seasoned with cumin, chillies, and cumin, along with S&P, and sauce is also very good.

With just a bit of searching on Google, you will find variations on the filling as each SA country has its own signature variation.  I even had a lady who I used to visit with another church member, who was of Spanish origin.  To encourage us to come and help her with chores she could no longer do, she always prepared some little snack for us.  Hers were the first desert tamales I'd ever eaten, filled with raisins, currants, cinnamon, brown sugar, and chopped walnuts, wrapped in tamale dough, and sprinkled with powdered sugar.  As long as the dough is right, you can fill them with whatever suits your fancy.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 4, 2021)

Silversage said:


> Not often, but I've made Julia's cassoulet 3 or 4 times.  It is a lot of work.  Confiting the duck and cooking all the meats before you can begin the cassoulet makes it very time consuming.  And, it is also very very rich.  A small portion is more then plenty.  I would imagine that Jacques Pepin's would be similar.
> 
> I want to learn to make tamales.  When I lived I Tucson we always could get great tamales, but in Florida I never find them.  I understand that they are very time consuming.  If Nyone has a great recipe, I'd love to hear it.


I've been using this recipe for years. A restaurant near me adds fresh corn kernels to the masa. I love the pop of flavor they add, so I do that, too. This recipe also includes a couple of ideas for fillings. 

The most time-consuming part is rolling and tying the tamales. You can prep them one day and steam them the next, or freeze them for later. 

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/marcela-valladolid/tamales-2459357


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> Speaking of squid... there once was a little italian restaurant up here that did a calamari steak in a white wine, lemon butter sauce with garlic and shallots. It was strikingly similar to one of my all time (and greatly missed) favs... Abalone!
> 
> I would love to make this but have not found a source for the steaks. )c:
> 
> As for first time proteins without a trusted recipe, like the first time I caught and cooked abalone, I tried first with just one slice in a mini-recipe. It turned out overcooked, but I had it just right the second time.


You can get cleaned squid (at a seafood store or food market seafood dept.) that hasn't been cut into rings. Just cut the bodies longways into steaks. My family would buy cleaned or whole (clean themselves) and cook in tomato sauce.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 4, 2021)

msmofet said:


> You can get cleaned squid (at a seafood store or food market seafood dept.) that hasn't been cut into rings. Just cut the bodies longways into steaks. My family would buy cleaned or whole (clean themselves) and cook in tomato sauce.



Unfortunately, one of the compromises of living in a small mountain town is that neither of those are available to me. If it ain't available in flash frozen bags from the supermarket, seafood (my favorite) is not an option. I've simply had to adjust since moving up here from So. Cal. 

Luckily, there are a number of good frozen seafoods I can get, but crab, lobster, and calamari steaks are not among them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2021)

22 years ago when SO and I were first dating, she took me to visit her aunt and uncle. He was Italian and loved to cook. He had been keeping a spiral bond notebook of recipes. He had been ill and had not been cooking for a while. They said they missed his stuffed squid in tomato sauce. I offered to make it for them. He loaned me his notebook and off I went. I had never worked with squid before but had watched the cleaning process on TV. after carefully cleaning and stuffing them with Uncle Joe's shrimp stuffing, I cooked them in his tomato sauce and delivered it to them. They loved the squid and I haven't made it since. 

After that, I discovered you could buy cleaned squid.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 5, 2021)

*Never Have I Ever ... Made This*



Chili-Cheese Tots! (nor have we had them before either )

I have no idea where that came from ... but I was taking stock of my "deep freeze" out in the finished garage, and I found one last serving of my homemade Paniolo Chili and a half bag of TJ's Potato Tots.
With the craziness of the World, I have been hard pressed to come up with innovative dishes, two or three times EACH DAY! 



I had just purchased some Tillamook Extra Sharp Cheddar Cheese.


MEH...
Not bad, but I don't know if I would go to that length for lunch again.
DH said, "I would have rather had this our regular way, with a scoop of Rice".


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 10, 2021)

*Never Have I Ever ... Made This*



... Chocolate Truffles 

I am one of those odd folks, who really does not
care for Chocolate all that much 

I saw this recipe on Pinterest for Truffles made with
Dove Promises! 
I thought, what the heck, let's try this.

We've been invited for a Couples Board Game Night,
and you know me, I always take a snack for the entire class 

So there's chopped & toasted Macadamia Nut rolled Truffles,
toasted Coconut Flakes and Health Bar Chips... our hostess is
a self proclaimed "Chocolate aficionado" as she says


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 10, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I am one of those odd folks, who really does not
> care for Chocolate all that much


My sympathies.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 10, 2021)

Agreed, Pepperhead!  Sometimes, the only solution is chocolate.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 11, 2021)

I made a fruit tart for the first time on New Year's day.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 11, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> My sympathies.




have you gone for tests for this condition? 

I hope you can get over this affliction!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 11, 2021)

msmofet said:


> I made a fruit tart for the first time on New Year's day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 44943



That is gorgeous!  



dragnlaw said:


> have you gone for tests for this condition?
> 
> I hope you can get over this affliction!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes, *MsM*, that looks SUPER! You've inspired me, yet again.
You reminded me that I ordered a tart pan from KA and
still have not used it! 
I saw fresh Strawberries at the fruit stand the other day,
lets see if they're any good 

As to my affliction  I'll eat chocolate, but it's not my favorite candy.
I do like the occasional Baby Ruth bar 

But those truffles were WAY over the top for me.
Even DH said that they were to rich for him 
But our hostess last night as well as the other 2 DH's
loved them!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 18, 2021)

*Never Have I Ever ... Made This*

Pad Thai.





I saw this Meal Kit at Walmart and thought this would
be a great way to try a dish, it was only $3.28 for 2 servings 

On top of this, I've never EATEN Pad Thai before either, really!

Not bad, but we'll look for another dish to try, this 
won't be staying in the meal rotation.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 18, 2021)

It looks good!  What was good and not so good about it?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 18, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> It looks good!  What was good and not so good about it?




*Kathleen*, the noodles, for us anyways, were too narrow and thin.
Also, just a touch too much of a tamarin taste to it, again, for us.
We're not so much on the Sour spectrum, nor sweet or salty either


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 18, 2021)

I just saw the review on the other thread.   

If it had been better, it would have definitely been a find!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 18, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> I just saw the review on the other thread.
> 
> If it had been better, it would have definitely been a find!



I wanna try this one too:



$2.98 makes FOUR servings! 

Although, I did see a straight up jar of Tikka Masala Simmering Sauce,
I forget how much... but I wanted just a small portion to *try*.
Indian Cuisine was not big in Hawaii, nor is it here in Cowboyville either 



I should go poke around in the local Krogers 
and see what they have to offer!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 19, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I wanna try this one too:
> 
> View attachment 45102
> 
> ...


So, this is a sauce kit? What do you have to supply?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 19, 2021)

Kgirl, I see that the brand of the pkging is 'Great Value'.  Is that Kroger's own brand?

If so, that is the Giant Tiger store we have here.  Or do you also have a Giant Tiger.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 19, 2021)

I make a _tikka masala_, last time I think it was with mushrooms and chicken.  It had I think 27 ingredients in the sauce, and that's only counting the garam masala and chaat masala as single ingredients, not all the spices used for those!   There were a few ingredients not in most kitchens (kashmiri pepper, ajwain seeds, black salt, methi leaves, and maybe something I forgot!), but otherwise, it was fairly easy to make.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 19, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Kgirl, I see that the brand of the pkging is 'Great Value'.  Is that Kroger's own brand?
> 
> If so, that is the Giant Tiger store we have here.  Or do you also have a Giant Tiger.


'Great Value' is the Walmart store brand.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 19, 2021)

taxlady said:


> So, this is a sauce kit? What do you have to supply?



So *taxy*, here's what's printed on the packaging:







Of course you don't have to make this with meat,
you could do Vegetarian, or, uuh, what about Tofu?
Or heh, what about Shrimp Tikka Masala, mmm!

I just want to try this dish without a big investment
of ingredients.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 19, 2021)

https://www.pataksusa.com/product/tikka-masala-curry-simmer-sauce

This is what I was also looking for here in Cowboyville ...

Some years back, this company sent me a CASE of 
each of their most popular products to review
and blog about.
I was so busy with other things, that I never got a 
chance to do so, and they were just about to go south...
So I donated them to the Food Bank.
But I still like the idea of just a taste, not an entire jar 
I'm not sure about this though, it was yogurt in it...
DH does not do creamy!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 19, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Of course you don't have to make this with meat,
> you could do Vegetarian, or, uuh, what about Tofu?
> Or heh, what about Shrimp Tikka Masala, mmm!
> 
> ...


I've made tikka masala with shrimp yum, and a number of vegetarian versions, a couple with firm tofu, frozen and thawed in cubes, which helps keep it from breaking up, plus makes it sort of porous, to absorb the sauce.   I've also put cauliflower chunks in it, and one time I put some black chickpeas (well cooked in advance) in a batch.  

I like that tikka masala so much that I was thinking of making up my favorite mix of the dry spices, weigh it, to see how much goes in 1 recipe, then make several batches worth, like I do the sambar masala.  I'm surprised that I haven't seen a good spice mix recipe for it, though, as I noted before, it has garam masala and chaat masala (two things I always make smaller batches of, to keep on hand) as part of the spice mix.

Here's a tip, for those making their own - the traditional way to make it calls for making some thick yogurt, by draining it for a few hours, but not as thick as Greek yogurt.  But Greek yogurt can be substituted - put in a blender with a small tomato (or some of the canned tomato), and blend it (or whisk it vigorously - blender is easier!), and the yogurt has less tendency to curdle, when treated this way.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 19, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.pataksusa.com/product/tikka-masala-curry-simmer-sauce
> 
> This is what I was also looking for here in Cowboyville ...
> 
> ...


I certainly understand that. But, once you know you like that type of sauce, it's worth getting a jar. I know Indian women who use them. Sure, it's a bit better made from scratch, if you do it right, but who has all of those spices (other than Pepperhead) and the time and energy to do it from scratch. When I was younger, I made those types of things from scratch.

If you just want to know what it tastes like, try to find some Indian "ready meals". We keep some on hand. They can be very useful. Some are better than others. They tend to be made from food, with no weird chemicals. Some are heated in boiling water, in the bag. Some have the option of microwaving in the bag. We have had pretty good luck with "Tasty Bites" and "Kitchens of India". We have never gotten any that we just wanted to throw out. Some were kinda "meh". Most were quite tasty. They are available on Amazon.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 17, 2021)

*Never Have I Ever ... Made This*



Chocolate Pudding, from scratch 

I have had this recipe for 6 inch Chocolate Cream Pie 
that I've been wanting to try ... mostly because it calls
for a Graham Cracker Crust, and I'd like to try and
finish up this box of Crumbs that I have before they expire!





Well, I got the three pies that I wanted to make,
but then I also got three parfait glasses full too!
... and again, I'm not  fan of Chocolate ...


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 17, 2021)

Those of you talking about geoduck, get some and make it!  It's  really good.  There's a You Tube video on how to clean it and prepare it by one of the Top Chef contestants.  Google  "hung geoduck".  

Cassoulet can be broken down by doing the parts over several days, then it's  not so intimidating.  

I've used squid bodies to make sushi.  Used 1 body and tentacles to mix with the rice, then stuffed, let them sit for a bit in refrigerator,  then thinly sliced.

I made mini turduckens by using chicken, duck and turkey thighs.  They were good, but not enough for the trouble to make.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 18, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Chocolate Pudding, from scratch
> 
> I have had this recipe for 6 inch Chocolate Cream Pie
> that I've been wanting to try ... mostly because it calls
> ...


 Not certain what filling recipe you use. *I like to make just enough for 1* 7" pie. I have used this recipe for a long time now. I use regular pie crust. I make this, at least, twice a month. 

https://www.dessertfortwo.com/chocolate-cream-pie-2/

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> Not certain what filling recipe you use. *I like to make just enough for 1* 7" pie. I have used this recipe for a long time now. I use regular pie crust. I make this, at least, twice a month.
> 
> https://www.dessertfortwo.com/chocolate-cream-pie-2/
> 
> Ross



That's the exact recipe that I used!  
I won't be making her recipe for the whipped cream topping, I'll be making the Wilton recipe for stabilized cream a little later this afternoon.  I stashed the three pies and pudding cups in the `fridge over night, although, DH did half of a Pudding Parfait with Redi-Wip on top with some chopped Almonds, he said it was much better once chilled and topped... he ate a big ole spoonful of still warm and loose pudding and made a horrible face 
We're good now!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 18, 2021)

My chocolate pudding recipe is similar, but I adapted it to use the microwave. It doesn't heat the house as much when it's hot and the cleanup is easier. When making pudding with milk on the stove top, I always find a thick coating of milk inside the pot, that needs to be soaked and scrubbed off. No coating like that in the microwave.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 21, 2021)

How did you adapt it, Taxy?  Chocolate pie is on of my favorites!


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 21, 2021)

taxlady said:


> My chocolate pudding recipe is similar, but I adapted it to use the microwave. It doesn't heat the house as much when it's hot and the cleanup is easier. When making pudding with milk on the stove top, I always find a thick coating of milk inside the pot, that needs to be soaked and scrubbed off. No coating like that in the microwave.



my late MIL used to rinse the pot with water before adding milk to heat - it seemed to work for her but not me!


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 21, 2021)

Interesting. I've not had a difficult coating in my pot.  

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> How did you adapt it, Taxy?  Chocolate pie is on of my favorites!



I'll have to look at that cookbook for the exact instructions that I wrote down. Remind me if I don't write it up and post it soon (like a day or two). I really do need a digital version of that recipe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 21, 2021)

This is my go to recipe for chocolate pudding.  It would wok great in a pie, with whipped cream piped on top.  Or It's also great as a topper for cheesecake, or swirled with seedless raspberry jam on top of a yellow cake.  It can also be used in place of pastry cream in a Boston Cream Pie.
https://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-chocolate-pudding-from-scratch-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-195012

This puding is just thick enough, and is very rich.  You can, of course use milk chocolate in place of the better-sweet if you desire, or add in a bit of cinnamon, or even coffee if you so desire.  Sprinkle minced hazelnuts on top for a treat.

Seeeeya; Chief longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Feb 24, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> How did you adapt it, Taxy?  Chocolate pie is on of my favorites!





taxlady said:


> I'll have to look at that cookbook for the exact instructions that I wrote down. Remind me if I don't write it up and post it soon (like a day or two). I really do need a digital version of that recipe.



I finally got around to it and found that I actually did type it up at one point, in open document format. So, I "created" the recipe on Copy Me That. Now, I will be able to read the recipe on my tablet.

Here's the link: Taxlady's Microwave Chocolate Pudding


----------



## msmofet (Feb 25, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I finally got around to it and found that I actually did type it up at one point, in open document format. So, I "created" the recipe on Copy Me That. Now, I will be able to read the recipe on my tablet.
> 
> Here's the link: Taxlady's Microwave Chocolate Pudding




Thank you.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 25, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I finally got around to it and found that I actually did type it up at one point, in open document format. So, I "created" the recipe on Copy Me That. Now, I will be able to read the recipe on my tablet.
> 
> Here's the link: Taxlady's Microwave Chocolate Pudding



Thank you!  I was looking at your hosting website "CopyMeThat."  What a great idea!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> Thank you!  I was looking at your hosting website "CopyMeThat."  What a great idea!



It is. I think it was Ross who mentioned it. It's so handy to have all those recipes available on my tablet. I don't have to worry about printing out the recipe, before I start cooking. And it's free, but I use it so much, I might just get a subscription.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm going to edit the recipe a little - just some better explanation, no changes to amounts or times.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 25, 2021)

taxlady said:


> It is. I think it was *Ross *who mentioned it. It's so handy to have all those recipes available on my tablet. I don't have to worry about printing out the recipe, before I start cooking. And it's free, but I use it so much, I might just get a subscription.



I'd like to take credit for suggesting it, but not me. I'd seen it somewhere in DC but didn't pay a lot of attention. 

Seeing your post makes me want to learn more about it.  

Ross


----------



## msmofet (Feb 25, 2021)

I think I mentioned it in a thread about saving recipes.

I love it. And you can download all your recipes to your computer.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2021)

I made spätzle successfully for the first time last night! Yay! [emoji16]


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 26, 2021)

Yummm, that looks very scrumptious *GG*!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks, dragnlaw! [emoji16]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 20, 2021)

*Never Have I Ever ... Made This*





Boxed Cake Mix that called for softened BUTTER!!!
As we all may remember, Duncan Hines Cake Mix was in trouble a whiles back, and you didn't see it on the stores shelves.
I saw it in the local Wally-World and this was always my go-to mix.

But I've never made it this way before.
I've only made it with Vegetable Oil, not Butter.



I must say that I am a bit skeptical, as the soft Butter did not fully incorporate into the batter  



Looks good
Tastes good ... but it did take an extra 23 minutes over the recommended time for Higher Elevations.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 9, 2021)

*Never Have I Ever ... Made This*

Tuna Salad with Fresh Dill rather than dried



I had the remnants of Dill that I used to
make Mom's Dilly Beans ... waste not, want not!

I served a big ole scoop atop a Green Salad,
DH said that he'd like some later, 
but with Crackers.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 12, 2021)

Chocolate Dipped Fresh Jumbo Strawberries, never! 



for my Mother, Three Bean Salad, never! 

These are things that I've purchased, but never made myself.


----------



## medtran49 (May 12, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 46436
> 
> View attachment 46437
> 
> ...



That's odd, I've always made that particular cake mix with softened butter or stick margarine.  Don't remember ever seeing a vege oil option. That mix was always my go to when I was decorating cakes.   It made such a nice combo with the buttercream.  Never had any trouble incorporating butter into batter, but I always let it sit out until it was super soft, and i.used a mixer.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 12, 2021)

medtran49 said:


> That's odd, I've always made that particular cake mix with softened butter or stick margarine.  Don't remember ever seeing a vege oil option. That mix was always my go to when I was decorating cakes.   It made such a nice combo with the buttercream.  Never had any trouble incorporating butter into batter, but I always let it sit out until it was super soft, and i.used a mixer.




I did I bit of diggin', and found that that particular cake mix that I always used has been discontinued.  I wonder why that is? 

I just saw the word BUTTER and assumed that was it.  
And yeah, I use my KA too, much easier.
Anyways, the cake came out fine.


----------



## msmofet (May 12, 2021)

medtran49 said:


> That's odd, I've always made that particular cake mix with softened butter or stick margarine.  Don't remember ever seeing a vege oil option. That mix was always my go to when I was decorating cakes.   It made such a nice combo with the buttercream.  Never had any trouble incorporating butter into batter, but I always let it sit out until it was super soft, and i.used a mixer.


 This is the way I've made boxed cakes for decades. I don't remember it ever calling for butter instead of oil.






I looked up Kgrl's cake mix and that variety DOES call for butter. I have never made that cake. We've made lots of other ones and none of them used butter.





Learned something new.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 12, 2021)

I agree *MsM*, ya learn somethin' new everyday! 

I took a look in my pantry and have 2 boxes of my alternate brand of boxed cake mix, Betty Crocker.





Betty also now calls for Butter rather than Oil as it did in the past 

But ya know, the recipe that I mostly use boxed mix for calls for Oil, so there's that ...


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2021)

Did any of you ever use the Duncan Hines Moist and Easy Snack cake mixes or pretty much the same thing from Betty Crocker, the Snackin' Cakes? You poured the mix into a pan, added water, stirred with a fork and it was ready to be baked. They were delicious. I wonder why they quit making them.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 12, 2021)

I remember those, they weren't that bad as I recall.
This also reminds m that I have a coupla Snack Cake 
recipes somewhere, I should go dig them up... DH was 
sorely complaining that I don't make enough cakes anymore


----------



## Sue Lau (May 12, 2021)

Wine. My husband makes beer and I see lots of wine making equipment in the stores where he gets his supplies.
I keep thinking about it, but haven't had the time or motivation  so far.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 12, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I remember those, they weren't that bad as I recall.
> This also reminds m that I have a coupla Snack Cake
> recipes somewhere, I should go dig them up... DH was
> sorely complaining that I don't make enough cakes anymore




*Taxy*, I found this :



(photo courtesy of Click Americana® Vintage & Retro Memories


----------



## dragnlaw (May 12, 2021)

Yeah, I remember them too.  Made just enough for a 'snack'!  

Were those the ones that also used a can of pie fruit on top? or the bottom? 

oh wait, did we put a can of pie fruit in an 8 x 8 and then sprinkle a bag of single cake mix on top?

then bake - I remember they were either really sweet or very rich, LOL


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 12, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Yeah, I remember them too.  Made just enough for a 'snack'!
> 
> Were those the ones that also used a can of pie fruit on top? or the bottom?
> 
> ...



AKA Dump Cakes 
I just saw a recipe on Pinterest for a Caramel Apple Dump Cake that looks and sounds wonderful!
Now I want CAKE!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 12, 2021)

dump cakes were a favorite at my house.  Great combinations were blueberry pie filling, and white cake, cherry filling with chocolate cake, apple with spice cake, butter pecan filling with yellow cake, pineapple filling with coconut and yellowcake, lemon or key lime curd with angel food cake, strawberry, or raspberry with angel food cake, raspberry with chocolate, and there were others.  You simply put the filling in. dumped the appropriate cake mix on top, drizzled a melted stick of butter on top, finished with chopped pecans, or walnuts, the baked at 350 for 20 min. Serve hot with ice cream.  Yep, dump cakes were a thing.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Taxy*, I found this :
> 
> 
> View attachment 46828
> (photo courtesy of Click Americana® Vintage & Retro Memories


I found that when I was checking on the names of those snack cakes. I thought they were really good. Everyone I served them to seemed to think so too. I preferred the ones from Duncan Hines. My favourite was spiced apple and raisins. If I'm not making the cake from scratch, I want it really easy, and these were. I used to make them in hotel rooms in a small electric skillet.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 12, 2021)

I wonder how a carrot cake batter would come out if cooked in a waffle iron.  
I know that pumpkin pie batter, with added flour, and a little baking powder makes great waffles.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the north


----------



## Kathleen (May 12, 2021)

Gee, thanks, everyone!  I've been wanting cake for DAYS.  Now I need cake!


----------



## Kathleen (May 25, 2021)

*Never have I ever.....*

I swore I was going to do it....and I did it!  I cooked and ATE a cicada!  

The hardest part is finding the teneral adult (which is right when they emerge from the last pupa stage).  (Adult cicadas are everywhere!)  The exoskeleton has not yet hardened.  They are white-ish in color.  The wings are still a bit crumpled.  After par-boiling my cicada, I removed the wings and legs, and then I fried it in a bit of chili oil and finished it with a splash of soy sauce.  

The cicada was tender but not at all squishy or bug-like.  The texture was similar to a perfectly-cooked shrimp.  The taste was slightly shrimp-like with some undertones of almond.  

As scary as it was, I actually liked it.  These would be yummy in a stir-fry.  Maybe I will make that when they return in another 17 years!  

OR MAYBE I will make them for my weekend visitors!!!!


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 25, 2021)

Sounds great, *Kathleen*!  I wish they were in this area, but alas, we are not in the area of the 17 year - just some others, that show up sporadically, and not in huge numbers.


----------



## taxlady (May 26, 2021)

Wow Kathleen! Sounds adventuresome. Good idea taking off the legs. The only time I ate an insect, it was a chocolate covered ant. It was not an improvement on the chocolate. The thing I most remember is that I hated getting the little legs (and antennae?) stuck in my teeth. I would definitely want to try this, minus legs and antennae.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 26, 2021)

I agree sounds adventuresome.  

I disagree in that I would try it, legs or not!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 26, 2021)

One time, just one time, as a child, I was talked into eating an earthworm.  I had aa half pint carton of milk that I'd just finished drinking.  I took the worm, placed it into the empty carton, and lit it on fire.  The worm was roasted n the heat.  I popped it into my mouth and chewed it up, and actually swallowed it.  I

To this day, it is singularly, the most disgusting flavor I have ever tasted.  It explains why the term bird-brain is an insult.  Birds love the worms.  Don't try this at home kids.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (May 26, 2021)

A new thread could be started with - 

Never will I _EVER_ eat this disgusting thing again.​


----------



## Kathleen (May 26, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> Sounds great, *Kathleen*!  I wish they were in this area, but alas, we are not in the area of the 17 year - just some others, that show up sporadically, and not in huge numbers.



I was here when they last emerged.  At that time, I said I would try one if I was around when they returned.  They are everywhere.  I've been shaking them off the crops in my little garden daily.  Some people have them blanketing their yards.



taxlady said:


> Wow Kathleen! Sounds adventuresome. Good idea taking off the legs. The only time I ate an insect, it was a chocolate covered ant. It was not an improvement on the chocolate. The thing I most remember is that I hated getting the little legs (and antennae?) stuck in my teeth. I would definitely want to try this, minus legs and antennae.



Yeah, I can see ants not improving the chocolate!  I haunt a foraging group, so I followed the advice of par-boiling before using them and removing wings and legs.  The taste and texture were not off-putting at all!  If I had someone local to eat them with me, I think I might try the recipe for cicada tacos!  I do enjoy shrimp tacos and think they would taste similar.



dragnlaw said:


> I agree sounds adventuresome.
> 
> I disagree in that I would try it, legs or not!



Bah.  Come on in.  The water is fine.



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> One time, just one time, as a child, I was talked into eating an earthworm.  I had aa half pint carton of milk that I'd just finished drinking.  I took the worm, placed it into the empty carton, and lit it on fire.  The worm was roasted n the heat.  I popped it into my mouth and chewed it up, and actually swallowed it.  I
> 
> To this day, it is singularly, the most disgusting flavor I have ever tasted.  It explains why the term bird-brain is an insult.  Birds love the worms.  Don't try this at home kids.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Um....I have not considered worms.  They give me heebie-jeebies.



dragnlaw said:


> A new thread could be started with -
> 
> Never will I _EVER_ eat this disgusting thing again.​



My entry would be earthworms, if I ever had tried one - but I'm not trying it.    I am highly encouraged by your use of the word "again", Dragnlaw.  Want to come over for a cicada taco?


----------



## dragnlaw (May 26, 2021)

you know?  *Kathleen*, I just _might_ try to dip a toe in,   
especially dressed up as a taco.

I've remembered my mom telling me she had chocolate cover grasshoppers in Africa once.  Said they just tasted like chocolate covered crunchy.  Nothing spectacular.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 26, 2021)

I couldn't tell you all those weird things I ate, while in college!  It wasn't really for the flavor...

I saw something earlier on the news that cracked me up!  It seems that many people, in those cicada infested areas, are calling 911 about the noise, and they are asking them to stop this.  What do these idiots  think they will be able to do about them, when they call 911???


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 26, 2021)

locust, grasshoppers, ants, cicada swarms, capture, freeze, and store for hard times. 

But seriously, that might not be a bad idea.  They are full of proteins.  Don't think I'll be doing this though.  But then again, they would be great, used for fish bait.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kathleen (May 26, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> you know?  *Kathleen*, I just _might_ try to dip a toe in,
> especially dressed up as a taco.
> 
> I've remembered my mom telling me she had chocolate cover grasshoppers in Africa once.  Said they just tasted like chocolate covered crunchy.  Nothing spectacular.



YAY!  Tell me when and I will go hunting for the teneral adults!



pepperhead212 said:


> I couldn't tell you all those weird things I ate, while in college!  It wasn't really for the flavor...
> 
> I saw something earlier on the news that cracked me up!  It seems that many people, in those cicada infested areas, are calling 911 about the noise, and they are asking them to stop this.  What do these idiots  think they will be able to do about them, when they call 911???



Our "Nextdoor" app is filled with people who are complaining and asking what to do.  I actually love the sound.



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> locust, grasshoppers, ants, cicada swarms, capture, freeze, and store for hard times.
> 
> But seriously, that might not be a bad idea.  They are full of proteins.  Don't think I'll be doing this though.  But then again, they would be great, used for fish bait.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I'm adding this to my zombie apocalyptic skill set!


----------



## dragnlaw (May 26, 2021)

pepper, those complaints go right along with the woman calling City Hall to stop the Giant Poplar's from 'snowing' on them. She wanted them to cut them down. *All* of them...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 26, 2021)

Individual Parfaits.
So cute and delicious!
Meyer Lemon No-Bake Cheesecake Mousse,
big hit at our Gal Pal's Afternoon Card Game next door.


----------



## LindaZ (May 26, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> OR MAYBE I will make them for my weekend visitors!!!!




Uhhhhhhhhh - NO!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 6, 2021)

... Grilled Shrimp





I marinated a few Shrimp as well a small Salmon fillet in this 



That was yummy!


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 6, 2021)

That looks great, K-Girl!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 11, 2021)

**BUMP**

Never have I ever made ...
Scones



My Mother was over the Moon!
DH & I, meh, not so much really.
Seemed like dry American Drop Biscuits to me.
It made a bunch, so I'm taking some next door to share.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 11, 2021)

I tried one package of scone mix, and made a couple from my "Simply Scones " cookbook. They all were dry to our tastes. Now I make them from the same cookbook, but I add more liquid than called for.  Much better results.

I also think that my Nordic Ware cast aluminum scone pan helps. The outside of each scone is nicely crisp, but the inside is soft and moist. Perfect every time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 11, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I tried one package of scone mix, and made a couple from my *"Simply Scones " cookbook*. They all were dry to our tastes. Now I make them from the same cookbook, but I add more liquid than called for.  Much better results.
> 
> I also think that my *Nordic Ware cast aluminum scone pan* helps. The outside of each scone is nicely crisp, but the inside is soft and moist. Perfect every time.



Hmmm ... 
Santa is coming soon enough, I'll add that to my list.
After all, I _have_ been a very good girl this year


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 11, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Never have I ever made ...
> Scones
> My Mother was over the Moon!
> DH & I, meh, not so much really.
> ...


 I don´t know what recipe you used, but they do not look at all like scones, I´m afraid. 
Firstly, they look sort of grey; and secondly, no self-respecting Brit would ever serve scones with sauce on top.
Scones are very similar to (US) biscuits - the difference is the use of buttermilk and less sugar. 
Scones are basically flour, butter, milk, egg and baking powder. Here are the ones I made a few weeks ago:

If you´d like the recipe, I´m only too happy to post it.
Scones are usually served warm, with butter, jam (jelly) and cream. There are savoury scones, however - usually with cheese, but sometimes with bacon.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 11, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> I don´t know what recipe you used, but they do not look at all like scones, I´m afraid.
> Firstly, they look sort of grey; and secondly, no self-respecting Brit would ever serve scones with sauce on top.
> Scones are very similar to (US) biscuits - the difference is the use of buttermilk and less sugar.
> Scones are basically flour, butter, milk, egg and baking powder. Here are the ones I made a few weeks ago:
> ...



*Kara*, I used a mix

I also drizzled a glaze over the tops.
Mom prefers her Scones split with soft Butter, Curd and or Clotted Cream and Jam, my homemade stuff mostly, or my Homemade Meyer Lemon Curd 
I myself am not a fan, but a good daughter just the same.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 11, 2021)

Try them home-made. You won´t be disappointed.
I confess I´m a lousy baker in general - but these come out perfect every single time and last for a very short time.
Lemon curd? Oh yes - that´d be great!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm not a big scones person, but my DH's aunt recommended a recipe a few months back that I think is very good.  It is a Taste Of Home recipe & I'm going to attempt to post a link here: 
https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/orange-yogurt-scones/

I've made it a few times and even Mikey will eat them, and he's not much for breads and such.  They are easy too...especially with a Danish Whisk


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 11, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> I don´t know what recipe you used, but they do not look at all like scones, I´m afraid.
> 
> Firstly, they look sort of grey; and secondly, no self-respecting Brit would ever serve scones with sauce on top.[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> ...


British scones are more like US biscuits, which are a drier and plainer version of US scones. I bake mine from scratch, use a "scone and cornbread" pan for baking, and end up with very tender, moist, delicious triangles of goodness. I don't have a close-up photo of my scones, but I can show you one of them cooling on the rack.

Now you all have me wanting to bake a batch. Hmm, maybe a pan of chocolate-orange ones...


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 11, 2021)

This is the recipe I based my scones on. 
And before you wonder: no, I have never cooked for the Queen
https://www.goodto.com/recipes/queens-former-chefs-perfect-scone


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 11, 2021)

Cooking Goddess:
Interesting to see you cut your scones into triangles. I think the _original_ scone recipe ( which came from Scotland) also used that format, and used no sugar, no eggs, no baking powder, and lard instead of butter. Perhaps that´s how "scones", rather than biscuits, arrived in the US - through Scottish immigrants? l
Who knows?
My bro, who was a chef at a British castle for 25 years, used to invent all sorts of stuff with scones: bacon and leek, blue cheese and walnuts, orange zest, raisins... they´re so easy to add things to.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 11, 2021)

FWIW, *kara*, my first choice for a profile name was "Scone Queen" - someone else had beat me to it.  But that's how often I was making them back when I joined.

The recipe in the link looks like it calls for a bit more butter and dairy than the "classic cream scone" recipe I have. Mine has 2 cups flour, 1/3 cup butter, and 1/2 cup heavy cream. I usually add more cream - and use half-and-half instead. I also never make "classic" scones, adding things to this recipe instead. We like dried cherries, or dried blueberries and almonds, or dried apricots and candied ginger (although I leave the ginger out for Himself's half of the batch). I'm not sure if I've ever made a plain scone since my first batch. Our absolute favorite, which is in my little scone book, uses orange juice for the liquid, adds orange zest, and includes mini chocolate chips. DEEvine!

PS - I don't cut them into triangles, I use a specific cast aluminum baking pan that has eight triangular baking wells.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 11, 2021)

A picture of the Orange Yoghurt Scones...


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 11, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> FWIW, *kara*, my first choice for a profile name was "Scone Queen"
> The recipe in the link looks like it calls for a bit more butter and dairy than the "classic cream scone" recipe I have. Mine has 2 cups flour, 1/3 cup butter, and 1/2 cup heavy cream. I usually add more cream - and use half-and-half instead.



OK - there´s the difference, evidently, between "British" and "US" scones - which doesn´t surprise me at all. A month or so ago, a chef friend asked me to investigate how to make the "perfect" scone . (Perfect, of course, doesn´t exist)
In general terms, a "British" scone has more flour, about the same amount of butter, more sugar, and less milk (or buttermilk). 60% flour, 13% butter,7% sugar, 20% milk. "British" scones usually have eggs in them; "US" scones do not. "British" scones never use cream; the cream goes on top, along with the jam/jelly. A really exciting British scone may use raisins or sultanas; "US" scone are far more creative - orange peel, spices, dried fruit, etc.
The bottom line? It´s what ever rocks your boat, and British cooking is, generally, pretty conservative . (_Takes cover in the bomb shelter_


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 11, 2021)

Hmmm ... I have a bit less than a pint of Heavy Cream that needs using ... 
recipe someone for a "Cream Scone"?


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 19, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I tried one package of scone mix, and made a couple from my "Simply Scones " cookbook. They all were dry to our tastes. Now I make them from the same cookbook, but I add more liquid than called for.  Much better results.
> 
> I also think that my Nordic Ware cast aluminum scone pan helps. The outside of each scone is nicely crisp, but the inside is soft and moist. Perfect every time.



We had a friend who spent much of her childhood in England.  I would add liquid to scones to make them less dry and she would bite and say, "These aren't REAL scones."  I kid you not, my scones could have been as dry as a Wheatabix briquet and I would have heard "these aren't REAL scones."


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 19, 2021)

*Never Have I Ever Made ...*





Zucchini Bread
I used this recipe, but I think the next time I'll swap out the granulated for dark brown sugar. 

<edit: I forgot to add that two of the loaves went to friends>


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 19, 2021)

Ooooh! Never done that - only banana bread.
Maybe I could use your recipe to fool my son, whose idea of vegetables is French fries!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 19, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> We had a friend who spent much of her childhood in England.  I would add liquid to scones to make them less dry and she would bite and say, "These aren't REAL scones."  I kid you not, my scones could have been as dry as a Wheatabix briquet and I would have heard "these aren't REAL scones."


I think she came from the wrong part of England
My mum ( and my sister) always made scones, every week. They were moist, full of flavour and _never_ dry. They made sweet and savoury (Cheddar cheese) scones -always the same texture.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 19, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> Ooooh! Never done that - only banana bread.
> Maybe I could use your recipe to fool my son, whose idea of vegetables is French fries!!



It's quite tasty *kara*.  Nice and moist.
I used 4 cups of shredded Zucchini, that I did in the Food Processor, much easier!
Where we lived before this place, there was a bakeshop that made the BEST Zucchini Bread, but refused to even give out an ingredient list!
I know that there was either Dark Brown Sugar or Molasses in it.

Maybe I'll try again with that shop.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 19, 2021)

Every year, our garden would produce a lot of zucchini, usually too much to use as a veggie,  So, I grated it for zucchini bread.  Any grated zucchini would be frozen for a later time.

For those that have never had it, zucchini adds little to no flavor to this quick-bread.  What it does add is a tender, moist, delightful texture.  In addition, the recipe can easily be altered to taste by adding other ingredients.

Here's the basic recipe I used.

*Ingredients:*
3 1/2 cups grated fresh zucchini
3/4 cup unsalted butter, melted, plus 2 tbs. for greasing the pans
3 cups all purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 1/3 cup (270g) sugar
2 large eggs, beaten
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon salt (omit if using salted butter)

1 cup (100g) chopped pecans or walnuts, optional
1 cup (120g) dried cranberries or raisins, optional

Preheat oven to 350' F.

In a large mixing bowl, place butter, and sugar.  Beat with hand,  or stand mixer on low speed until well blended.  Add the spices, vanilla extract, and eggs.  Mix on low until smooth and creamy.  Slowly add the flour with mixer on low speed,  Mix just until well combined.  Overmixing will create a tough crumb.  Fold in chipped nuts, raisins, craisins, white chocolate chips, or diced apple.

Liberally rub butter all over the inside of 2 standard loaf pans.  Dust with flour.  Shake out extra flour.  Pour batter into the pans.  Tap the pan gently to remove any bubbles, and evenly distribute the batter.  
Place in oven and bake for about 50 minutes, or until a knife inserted pulls out clean.  Let cool for 2 hours, then turn out.  Slice, and serve with butter, honey, or sweetened creamed cheese.

This can be cooked as mini loaves to be given to friends, and family.  If wrapped tightly in cling wrap, and placed in freezer bags, it freezes well.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 16, 2022)

*Never Have I EVER Made ...*

Hummus



WOW!
What a difference between store bought and homemade!
I made just a basic Roast Garlic to start out with and I'll play with some more flavors.
Super good with crudité and Pita Chips ... no photo sorry, I missed that, I made up a lovely tray to take next door for Neighborhood Gal Pals Card Game Afternoon and it was a huge hit ... "You must this again!"


----------



## taxlady (May 16, 2022)

Try adding some black olives that you like. They just go in the food processor with the other ingredients. It will make the colour a bit greyer, but absolutely worth it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2022)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Hummus
> 
> View attachment 51835
> 
> ...



I've added Kalamata olives or roasted red peppers to hummus.


----------



## taxlady (May 17, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> I've added Kalamata olives or roasted red peppers to hummus.



I love adding Kalamata olives to hummus. When you add roasted red peppers, do you add them to the food processor or do you just chop them up and stir them into the hummus?


----------



## Romero (May 17, 2022)

Beef Wellington... I've never made it and don't have too much desire to. Sometimes I think I'm kidding myself when I think that. Maybe, maybe I want to cook it to simply know that I have. I'm sure that people can relate!


----------



## dragnlaw (May 17, 2022)

Romero said:


> Beef Wellington... I've never made it and don't have too much desire to. Sometimes I think I'm kidding myself when I think that. Maybe, maybe I want to cook it to simply know that I have. I'm sure that people can relate!



Absolutely! Understand and then I did make.  Twice actually.  First time I'm pretty sure I heard mooing when I sliced. So had to do again. Second time a bit messy but wonderful.  

Actually I made it a third time, a sort of deconstructed style of individual servings.  I still want to make it in the traditional style as individual servings as well....   one day


----------



## dragnlaw (May 17, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> I've added Kalamata olives or roasted red peppers to hummus.



Daughter loves it with roasted red peppers.  You add some to the blender but keep some out, short thinly sliced pieces to stir in after.  Very tasty.


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I love adding Kalamata olives to hummus. When you add roasted red peppers, do you add them to the food processor or do you just chop them up and stir them into the hummus?



I add then in the FP but I think also adding some chopped up bits would be nice for texture (as dragn suggested)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 30, 2022)

Never have I ever made .... Shrimp Salad.

Really!
This was the last of my Shrimp stash in the deep freeze, so I'll need to be on the look out for more... this was good!


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 1, 2022)

Too funny, *Kgi*rl, was just asking about this salada in the lunch thread! LOL.  
So this was f_rozen shrimp salad_?  Would never have dreamed of doing that.  Where did you find it?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 1, 2022)

This is Çılbır - Turkish Poached Eggs, served over garlicky labneh and topped with Aleppo pepper-infused butter. I love it!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 1, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Too funny, *Kgi*rl, was just asking about this salada in the lunch thread! LOL.
> So this was f_rozen shrimp salad_?  Would never have dreamed of doing that.  Where did you find it?


No, it's not a frozen salad, just the Shrimp.  I defrosted what Shrimp I had left (I think it was 7 Jumbos), chopped them and mixed in the dressing.  Very tasty indeed!  I linked the Copy Me That recipe over in the other thread (what did you have for lunch, or something like that).


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 1, 2022)

Thank you *Kgirl*, I found/saw it.  I'm still chuckling at myself.

*GG*, the Aleppo infused butter.  Portions per?  sounds divine!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 1, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Thank you *Kgirl*, I found/saw it.  I'm still chuckling at myself.
> 
> *GG*, the Aleppo infused butter.  Portions per?  sounds divine!


Whatever you like, really. I put a big pinch of the pepper in a tbsp of butter in a ramekin and microwaved it for 30 seconds.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 1, 2022)

Already tasting breakfast egg tomorrow....   thanks* GG

Kgirl, * CMT'd that recipe!  thanks!


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 1, 2022)

karadekoolaid said:


> OK - there´s the difference, evidently, between "British" and "US" scones - which doesn´t surprise me at all. A month or so ago, a chef friend asked me to investigate how to make the "perfect" scone . (Perfect, of course, doesn´t exist)
> In general terms, a "British" scone has more flour, about the same amount of butter, more sugar, and less milk (or buttermilk). 60% flour, 13% butter,7% sugar, 20% milk. "British" scones usually have eggs in them; "US" scones do not. "British" scones never use cream; the cream goes on top, along with the jam/jelly. A really exciting British scone may use raisins or sultanas; "US" scone are far more creative - orange peel, spices, dried fruit, etc.
> The bottom line? It´s what ever rocks your boat, and British cooking is, generally, pretty conservative . (_Takes cover in the bomb shelter_



Whoa!!  Not true!    British food has come a very long way in the past few decades.  These days you can find every kind of food in Britain and we are very happy to try new variations!     (As for scones, I prefer the cheese versions.)  ;-)

As for the "Never have I ever"...    I don't recall ever making a Trifle.   I hate jelly (jello), but it seems it is perfectly acceptable to make one without it, so maybe I will make one for Christmas.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 1, 2022)

*Kgirl*, my favorite "seafood salad" is made with a curried dressing.  Just toss the shrimp (or crab, etc.) with the dressing and serve on a generous bed of greens (lettuce, celery, green onions, etc.).  Always a big hit with guests or pot luck.  Here's what I use:

2 tablespoons fruit Chutney (mango or peach are good)
1 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons tarragon vinegar
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 teaspoons curry powder
3 to 4 tablespoons half-and-half

Just toss the dressing ingredients into a blender or food processor and presto...very yummy.  At least to my pallet!


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 2, 2022)

*Ginny*, sounds really good!  I've put that on my list!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 9, 2022)

Never have I ever ... (not really made, but...)


Dunked my Pizza in Ranch Salad Dressing before!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 9, 2022)

I don't know which nauseated me more - this, or that mayonnaise flavored eggnog!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 19, 2022)

Never have I ever... made this 

Scratch-made Scones!
@Cooking Goddess I made Orange-Cranberry Scones using the AllRecipe for Simple Scones.
Now granted, I DO NOT like Scones, so we'll have to wait for DH it sample these...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 19, 2022)

Looks pretty good, @Kaneohegirlinaz. I hope he doesn't find them dry. Most recipes I see are a little light on the liquid for our tastes. I just add a little more liquid until the dough looks good to me. If they are dry, pull out the jam or soften some butter.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 19, 2022)

Well is certainly is pretty!  I make a scone recipe that was recommended to me by my AIL (Aunt-in-law)...Orange Yogurt Scones - they are yummy!  Not like the dried-out kind...sorry if that's the way they are supposed to be!  And they are easy too!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 19, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Looks pretty good, @Kaneohegirlinaz. I hope he doesn't find them dry. Most recipes I see are a little light on the liquid for our tastes. I just add a little more liquid until the dough looks good to me. If they are dry, pull out the jam or soften some butter.


DH tried a piece while it was still warm, with a cup of coffee and deemed them "good".
I asked him to save me just a small bite to try ... HEH!  That's not bad at all!! I may have one for breakfast tomorrow with soft butter and some Orange Marmalade with my morning tea 
These were not dry at all!  The dough was dry at first, as stated in the recipe but as I worked it out to the recommended shape, it worked beautifully.
@Cooking Goddess I remember somewhere you posting your tried&true Scone recipe, but I can't find it.  Could you post that again, please?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 19, 2022)

GinnyPNW said:


> Well is certainly is pretty!  I make a scone recipe that was recommended to me by my AIL (Aunt-in-law)...Orange Yogurt Scones - they are yummy!  Not like the dried-out kind...sorry if that's the way they are supposed to be!  And they are easy too!


Ooohhhh!
Now that recipe looks good @GinnyPNW 
That's very similar to the recipe that I used from AllRecipe.
I think I have some Orange yogurt too!!! 
And I agree with you, dry Scones are horrid, that's why I've never cared for them.
But this nice, moist, cakey-almost texture I like.
I did a CopyMeThat to my board of this recipe to try.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 19, 2022)

@Cooking Goddess and @GinnyPNW , I tried really hard not to over work the dough at any point.
I was going for a lighter, flakey type of Scone, if that makes any sense.
I was very light-handed in the mixing and shaping of the dough.
 I may try using my Danish Whisk next time rather than the recommended fork...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 19, 2022)

I'm glad that they turned out good. As long as they make your DH happy, that's all that matters.  



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Cooking Goddess I remember somewhere you posting your tried&true Scone recipe, but I can't find it.  Could you post that again, please?


Actually, I think I took photos from the recipe book and PM'd them to you. Right now, that book is over 600 miles away.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 19, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm glad that they turned out good. As long as they make your DH happy, that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> Actually, *I think I took photos from the recipe book and PM'd them to you*. Right now, that book is over 600 miles away.


SHOT!
With this newfanled site, anything that was PM'd prior is gone!
I'll sit here and wait patiently until you guys get home then ...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 19, 2022)

Or maybe I emailed it to you, @Kaneohegirlinaz?  See if you saved it there. Won't cost you anything!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 20, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Or maybe I emailed it to you, @Kaneohegirlinaz?  See if you saved it there. Won't cost you anything!


POOH!!!
No, not there either @Cooking Goddess 
Oh well, I'll wait patiently ...
DH really liked this batch; I'm taking Mom's over to her today, along with some other goodies.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2022)

Kgirl, are you sure you don't have the old private messages? I have messages going back to 2010.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 20, 2022)

@taxlady I can only see "conversations" until 8/2022 *sigh*


----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2022)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @taxlady I can only see "conversations" until 8/2022 *sigh*


How many pages of convos do you have?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 20, 2022)

taxlady said:


> How many pages of convos do you have?


It only gives me one page


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 20, 2022)

But honestly @taxlady I didn't save many PM's ... I'd read them, reply, take action and then delete them.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 20, 2022)

HEH! @Cooking Goddess I looked in my "copy me that" board and found this:








						Chocolate Chip-Orange Scones
					






					www.copymethat.com
				



Is this it?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 20, 2022)

Thanks @taxlady ! You jogged my memory.
"I'd read them, reply, take action and then delete them."
Take action, as in copying recipes to CMT!!! 
BINGO!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2022)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Thanks @taxlady ! You jogged my memory.
> "I'd read them, reply, take action and then delete them."
> Take action, as in copying recipes to CMT!!!
> BINGO!


I was beginning to think that was why you couldn't find the PM that has the recipe.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 20, 2022)

And ya see how I did that on my CMT board @taxlady ?  I used @Cooking Goddess 's photo and made sure to give her photo credit too


----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2022)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> And ya see how I did that on my CMT board @taxlady ?  I used @Cooking Goddess 's photo and made sure to give her photo credit too


I noticed that. I bet that made it easier to remember that it was the right recipe. When I use CMT with recipes I get from DC, I always put a note about who recommended or wrote the recipe.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 20, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I noticed that. I bet that made it easier to remember that it was the right recipe. When I use CMT with recipes I get from DC, *I always put a note about who recommended or wrote the recipe.*


Yup!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 20, 2022)

Cream scones and macarons. I've always wanted to make them but they seem extremely intimidating. I don't know why.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 20, 2022)

@purple.alien.giraffe  if you can make a pie crust, scones should be no problem. I was hesitant to try making scones. Once I made a batch, I was surprised how good they turned out. 



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> HEH! @Cooking Goddess I looked in my "copy me that" board and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are Golden! That's the one.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 21, 2022)

Never have I ever... made a Swiss roll cake! Wow, it was good, although it broke. I'm going to practice over the next year, and also practice making things with meringue, and make a Bûche de Nöel next Christmas.


----------

